# Why Bluetooth Train Control Will Fail!



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Bluetooth train control will fall to replace DCC because it will take all the “fun” out of the hobby.

We would lose all to “fun” of doing (and taking about) complex layout wiring so that DCC signal can go chugging on down the tracks.

We would lose all the “fun” of setting up separate programming tracks, and the complicated DCC process of playing with our CV settings.

And worst of all, it would bring those “new and younger people” into the hobby who just do not understand what we are all about. And our grandkids would even want to run their new Bluetooth trains on “our” DCC (& DC) power layouts.

:stroke:Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh the horror


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Well...I just have plain Jane post war Lionel with a transformer and no DCC or any of that other alphabet soup.

So...now I'm wonderin' if I'm supposed to be havin' more fun...less fun...I didn't even know it was a competition? :dunno:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I THINK the above was sarcasm?

If it feels good - do it. That's all that matters in this hobby.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

How are they doing on the blue tooth end will it work
With the decoders?


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

blackz28 said:


> How are they doing on the blue tooth end will it work
> With the decoders?


Bluetooth HO locomotives have been announced, and they are expected to be available sometime in mid 2015. They should work very well with DCC. The announcement includes the phrase “patent pending” which most likely means that the interface is proprietary (unlike DCC which is an open interface with products available from many manufacturers). My experience with the company that will be selling these Bluetooth locomotives has not been very good. But search the independent forums and make up your own mind.
Open-Interface-Bob


----------

